
Ask HN: How to focus on one thing to do? - souhaiebtar
i&#x27;m a software engineer at my 30, the biggest problem i face is that i can&#x27;t concentrate at one things, one i hear about something new, library, language, i want to new about it, and experience, docker, python, js, go, php, rust, ansible, ...; for jobs every time i exeperience something totally new, the problem is that i&#x27;m not experienced in a single thing enough that make me able to work on a project or submit for a job, i now many things, i would love to hear from HN community, what ever it&#x27;s a suggestion, advice or critics, thanks for your patience.
======
Cypher
It depends on your goals, You can have a broad sense of skills to be a full
stack developer. Knowing enough front end, middlewear and backend to design a
database schema build the routing api and rendering on the reach client, thats
great for small teams wanting small rapid projects in a quick turn around and
you'll be to find new projects all the time. The trick there is to look at
other peoples projects and then see how fast you can replicate them until
you're confident you can make something on your own.

On the flip side If you want to be a .net core expert in a larger team on a
longer project then you'll have to dedicate more time to the backend and
getting familiar with the various design patters, the trick is to prove it to
whoever is interviewing. Majority of the time you'll need good team work, GIT,
communication, clean coding practices and then some generalised programming
concepts followed up by deeper understanding of the language. Ideally you go
through books and sample projects and then work your way up to open source
projects where you can demonstrate good track record of git, code, commit and
commenting.

~~~
souhaiebtar
thanks for your help

